
Egmde Mir Shell (basic Mir Desktop Environment) - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlFMqiizC5I
======
reddotX
more info here [https://community.ubuntu.com/t/egmde-integrating-a-
launcher/...](https://community.ubuntu.com/t/egmde-integrating-a-
launcher/5603)

